# Melton Lees abandoned cottage



## wirelessmast (Aug 22, 2011)

Having known about this place for nigh on 4 years, and the fact its less than an hours bimble from my QTH, and along one of my walking routes, i decided today i would finally check it out properly. It tied in nicely with the fact that i was going that way anyway a) looking for locations for field radio operating, and b) to bend my legs in advance of a jaunt to Trollers Ghyll tomorrow.

Sadly, theres not a lot interesting in the place, its a small abandoned farm cottage, set in what would be very nice tranquil fields and woods, but now very overgrown. The nearby meadow is one of my favourite places. Its sufficiently far from the local villages, and sufficiently tricky to get to that the local scum dont seem to have bothered.

Anyway, despite having to walk very slowly talking nicely to a pair of fresian heffers that took too keen an interest in me (cows in the same field as me freak me out, so these two trotting literally beside me made me quite nervous), i found the house untouched since i last passed. Appologies for the poor quality of some images, i was using a small digital compact, and a headtorch (plus a very heafty maglight, more for its brute force capabilities than its illumination). MUst splash out for a high power lamp






















Remains of an old phone, although it seems some modernisation attempts have been made in the past couple of decades






























odd switch, had 4core alarm cable out the back, panic button? found upstairs





Old telly found in a walk in wardrobe










handset off of old phone and fascia from a leccy meter, these were outside the building





This old chest freezer was in the room i gained access to, i didnt open it until i was about to leave! As it happens, it contains only an old coke can





Sadly, there were no old food packets etc, which was dissapointing (the coke can was only a few years old)

I took a nosey across to Gasgoine Wood mine after, but the activity level meant it wasnt worth the risk. So, i bimbled home, stopping only to admire the fox i disturbed, and to look at a small scattering of old shotshells (ammunition is my personal speciallity, shall we say), one of which, a gamebore HP 12ga, turned out to be live but very badly corroded. After making it safe i went on my way.

Wirelessmast


----------



## highcannons (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice one mate. The old light switch dates it, would be interesting to see some for the outside of the house (architecture). Telly made me chuckle with it's four channels, at least it was easy to hop to another!


----------



## VFR800 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like that Martin. Telly - brilliant. What a waste of a house though eh.
PS, deffo looks like a panic alarm - it's got the key in it for resetting it.


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 22, 2011)

VFR800 said:


> I like that Martin. Telly - brilliant. What a waste of a house though eh.
> PS, deffo looks like a panic alarm - it's got the key in it for resetting it.



Thats what i thought, what a waste. But access is difficult. Looks like its been refurbed(ish) a couple of times in the past.

Yep, panic button. Not a type i ever fitted, but the alarm cable out the back of it was a givaway!

Im going to post the telly pic on the vinatge wireless forum, get a more accurate date for it. It wont work after september thats for sure!

Some more photos coming in a bit, exterior shots and some more of the general interior


----------



## sparky. (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice find mate looks interesting great pics


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 22, 2011)

A few more pics


This one is into the room upstairs i couldnt get into! Taken from the room below, in the stairwell!






























View into an upstairs room with no roof, no stairs (collapsed) and no upstairs access!










My way in. The two young trees there i estimate between 5-10 years old!
















Outside view, the extension upstairs is the room i couldnt get into





I didnt photograph the downstairs bog (wasnt one upstairs), neither did i photograph the odd but intruiging bit of switchgear labelled 'electrical damp proof unit'???

There was a very small loft access opening above the stairs, i didnt risk trying to get up to look in the loft, maybe another time


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 23, 2011)

An interesting cottage.

Thanks for posting


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ere WM, you’re turning into one of them metal scavengers are you? I know its only 1.1/8ozs of lead buuttt, nice post, great pics, Thanks


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 24, 2011)

smiler said:


> Ere WM, you’re turning into one of them metal scavengers are you? I know its only 1.1/8ozs of lead buuttt, nice post, great pics, Thanks



Dont think i'd get very far trading in a handfull of AA shot! Was more worried that it would get crushed by a tractor and do someone an injury. The primer did turn out to be pretty degraded (hardly piffed when crushed, certainly not what a nice new battery cup primer would fire like!  )


By the way - for anyone else coming across any live ammo, i would suggest leaving it well alone! Ive worked with the stuff for years, but dont tamper with it if you like having fingers! That said, it takes a lot to set off, so dont be afraid to move it and hand it into the plod if you think it could be more of a risk where it is. Although if its anything bigger than a rifle cartridge or shotshell, best leave it and just tell the peelers, they have the kit to deal with it (ie dont wander down to your local nick carrying that luftwaffe 500lb'er you found wedged in a disused Anderson shelter !!!)


----------

